

The U.S. Has Fallen Behind in Numerical Weather Prediction: Part I - Seiche_Warning
http://cliffmass.blogspot.com/2012/03/us-fallen-behind-in-numerical-weather.html

======
K2h
Hopefully data from the WVSS-II system will help a little, by at least giving
more realtime data to feed into the various models.
<http://amdar.noaa.gov/FAQ.html>

Think data downloads from commercial aircraft collecting atmospheric data as
they travel to augment the traditional weather balloon data.

Disclaimer: I work for SpectraSensors, and this is one of our devices.
<http://www.spectrasensors.com/wvss/>

